# Glo-Lite Tetras



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

I have 2 very round Glo-Lites. Are my chances of fry eventually good? Are they egg-scatterers? Any info would be great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not sure about your Glowlights, but my females always looks plump...its just how they are.  Males are always skinnier. They could have eggs, but my guess is they are just females (reason for being plumper).


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

I wondered about that, thanks for confirming it! Too bad, tiny little glo-lites would have been cute!


----------

